# Martin's cages



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about them and I've been thinking about buying one, do any of you have one? Or do you guys have any opinions on them? I was thinking of getting the rat tower.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have one, but they get great reviews. Hopefully cagedbirdsinging answers, she has a Martin/s and highly recommends them.


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, I've been looking through Amazon/E-bay/Craigslist and everything I've found is between $60 and $130, then I found Martin's and realized I could get a really nice, brand mew one from them for that much! I've read reviews but I thought I might ask you guys as you can tell me pros and cons in more depth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

How many rats are you looking to house? I don't have one, but have heard that only the 2-3 biggest "rat" ones are good for several rats (i.e. more than 3). 

Also things to consider... You have to pay extra to get them to powdercoat the wire and I've heard that shipping is steep. 
On the plus side, they will customize them, so you can tell them to move certain shelves, leave them out, etc. 

I too have heard good things about them and I like that you could carry them and hose off in the tub if needed...As opposed to a critter nation, etc. My only concern is the size and placement of the doors. I know people say they are bigger than the pics make them look, but it would be great if someone could post a pic of theirs with an object for reference.


----------



## RatNook (Dec 29, 2013)

They are good cages. The rat tower (R 690) is actually too narrow (only 14" instead of the other cages 18"). Good models are for 2 rats are the R 680, R 685. Good models for more are the R 695 and of course the R 699.


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

I have the Rat Tower and it's okay for two of my girls, the largest is about 12 inches with tail. She is about 8 months old and so far it's fine but it is narrow and I'm looking to upgrade. You might want the R-695 Rat Skyscraper for 30 dollars more or the Rat Lodge R-680 which is 5 dollars less (both for powder coating) and would be kinda like the Tower on it's side.


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

I have three boys, at the moment they're only seven weeks old. I saw a chart online that said anything R-680+ could be suitable for 3 rats, but I also know that boys tend to need more horizontal space, so I'll probably end up saving a bit more and getting the Skyscraper. Thanks to everyone for the input! 

Is there anyone who actually owns an 680+ model and could post a picture? It would be much appreciated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

Also, I kind of liked the door size and placement, it seems to be good for comfortably taking out big rats, which would be good for my boys. I also love the flip-top option; it would be so nice for cleaning.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got a big Martins! It's really sturdy and I love it. A bit heavy to lug outside to hose for my little 100 pound frame, but it's not that big of a deal. Spot cleaning is easy, and the horizontal + vertical bars make it really easy to hang stuff. 

Definitely get the powder coated one though.


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yes, I definitely plan on getting powder coated. Which model do you have? How many rats do you have and what gender are they? Do you have a flip top?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I've used the skyscraper, but right now I have the rat lodge with two girls in it. It's more than enough space for them. The most I've had in the rat lodge is one boy and two girls and they had plenty of space to hang out in there. 

I'll definitely be bringing out the skyscraper if I get a few boys in the future, but for now the lodge for the two ladies is adequate. And neither of my cages have a flip top, felt like I didn't need it. The regular doors are big enough.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Found some pics of when I just got the rat lodge in late 2012.

This is how everything came in.








Curious Mr. Peanut helping Mama set up.








Done!








Peanut exploring his new house. Btw, at the time of the photo, he was already a fully grown 1.5 year old guy. And he was a big boy.








Threw in a lady.








2 ladies. I was off camera furiously making more hammocks to spruce up the cage. That's a comparison of the cage to a fireplace.








Today, my rat lodge has 3 big hammocks, 2 cardboard boxes, some toilet paper rolls, baby links, shredded tissue paper, and a smattering of little toys and ropes.


----------



## Lovinmyratties (Jan 5, 2014)

We just got the R-685 Rat Retreat this week and so happy with it! Our 3 girls are loving! 🐀🐀🐀









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## suziweav (Feb 23, 2014)

Really disappointed by a cheap, flimsy cage we bought from Amazon but it was so expensive to ship back (almost as much as it cost) that I just decided to donate it to a rat rescue or the local animal shelter. So, on recommendation of the rat rescue, I ordered a Martin's Tower. I wish I could give it a good review but I can't because Martin's did not use a secure shipping method. They sent via FedEx ground with NO SIGNATURE required. We live in a big city, where it is well known that thieves follow FedEx and UPS trucks aroudn waiting for them to dump something on an open porch with no one home. Actually, my daughter was home att he time, but FedEx didn't even ring the bell. The box must have been huge, our porch is tiny so they probably just dumped it on the front walk or driveway. Needless to say, never received it even though FedEx claims delivered yesterday afternoon. I am now out $128 thanks to Martin's poor choice of shipping- all they had to do was require a signature. I am going to have to fight with Martin's for my money back; first by disputing charge with my credit card company tomorrow. What a PITA and poor ratties still have no new home after two expensive tries! Maybe this would not be a problem for rural folk, or safe suburbs; or for those who live in a building with a doorman to hold packages safely but for us it was a disaster- so I really cannot recomment Martin's.


----------

